# Talked to Tremec about trans fuild



## handr_circle (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello all.

I am new to the forums (and to owning a GTO), and thought this would be a good way to jump in feet first. 

I purchased my '05 last week with 26k miles and came over from the Tiburon forums. I wanted to change all my fluids and the first obstacle was the coolant. I solved the Dexmud problem from reading on here. I then notice a dispute about transmission fluid for the T-56. Without coming to a decisive answer, I went straight to Tremec for answers.

The guy was full of info. He said to use "only DEXRON III." End of discussion. He said not to use anything synthetic (including Amsoil which I specifically asked about). He said companies add things like synchromesh that may be better, but it wasn't what he recommended and hasn't been tested/approved by Tremec itself.

The other interesting thing he said was, "Only put 4 quarts in the transmission. The Australians liked to put more, but all we can recommend is filling it to the drain plug." Again he told me they may have tested it and found it worked better with more. However, Tremec designed and tested it with 4 quarts, not 4.6.

I'm not trying to spark an argument. Call them yourselves if you don't believe me (1-800-401-9866), but I thought I would share my findings from the makers – not the users – of the T-56.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

handr_circle said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am new to the forums (and to owning a GTO), and thought this would be a good way to jump in feet first.
> 
> ...


i'll agree that 4 qts may be enough but 4.6 won't hurt anything. as to fluid, according to what you reported Tremec hasn't tested or approved alternatives to Dexron III. that also means they haven't specifically disapproved of others either. what he said was he didn't know and thus would only approve what he did know. i've used the original Dex, RP and Mobil 1. each was an improvement over the other as far as shift-ability. the last one, Mobil 1, has 18,000 miles on it. no downside yet. i like to walk on the wild side


----------

